# Checked bags containing firearms and transferring trains



## Greg (Feb 23, 2018)

I am planning to travel in April. I am going to be checking a firearm. My question is if I am travelling on two different trains in a segment of travel. Will Amtrak transfer my checked bag between trains or do I have to recheck the bag when I am changing trains?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 23, 2018)

As long as you are through ticketed between two stations both offering checked baggage service, they will transfer the bag. If your destination station does not offer checked baggage service, they will not accept the bag at all at your originating station.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 23, 2018)

You must notify Amtrak in advance that you will be transporting a firearm, Then you must check your pistol, (unloaded, locked and encased) as baggage ( as a firearm). It will be placed in a specially locked and gated area at the end of the baggage car until your departure station. Don't know how much ammunition Amtrak allows you to transport but it must be a small amount. Best way is to call customer service and ask.


----------



## PVD (Feb 23, 2018)

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/firearms-in-checked-baggage.html


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2018)

Maybe the real question as the folks at the 800 number were making sound like I could not check the bag all the way from RVR to NOL and then NOL to AUS and AUS to RVR again without having to recheck at WAS, SAS, CHI, and WAS.


----------

